# Some people



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

My co-worker read that to me. I just stared at her, lol


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jan 13, 2004)

As I said in the other thread on this, these are likely the same sort of people who believe the world is 2015 years old...ya'know, 'cause it's 2015...right?


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

Someone I know posted that on Facebook. I was like ummmm Halloween is always the 31st......


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

As I said in the other thread, I don't know what's scarier or more stupid, the actual post, the people that believe it or that the person that originated it posted it knowing people would believe it.

Things like this make me glad I don't do Facebook, Twitter, etc. They wouldn't do me any good because I'd just block 'em all or unfriend them or whatever you do.


----------



## Skeletoncrew (Oct 10, 2013)

Halloween is on Saturday this year.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Skeletoncrew said:


> Halloween is on Saturday this year.


Well there's just no room for such sensible talk on Facebook! UNFRIENDED!!  **

**I kid ya know.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Some might be missing the point. It is supposed to be a GOTCHA. You know... a joke.  hahaha


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

I saw this going around, and literally just stared at how asinine and ridiculous the 'logic' was. I can't even begin to describe or think of how this would make sense to anyone.


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

RCIAG said:


> As I said in the other thread, I don't know what's scarier or more stupid, the actual post, the people that believe it or that the person that originated it posted it knowing people would believe it.
> 
> Things like this make me glad I don't do Facebook, Twitter, etc. They wouldn't do me any good because I'd just block 'em all or unfriend them or whatever you do.



I had to look twice, that is what I always say


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

Sterilization ought to be considered...


----------



## SpookyBlackKat (Sep 19, 2011)

I saw this posted 3 times yesterday. One of them was a share on my wall! Apparently I was a little snarky in my reply because they have not said anything since. 

But come on...seriously. I mean SERIOUSLY?!?!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Hmm... Like who here doesn't know that Halloween is always on the 31st!  Actually anyone here who didn't know that would never admit it for fear of being covered with hot glue and glitter and put on display to teach any other Friday the 13th Halloween believers a lesson.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

This is why I don't like to be sarcastic online, without adding a winky face or "haha", etc. 

I'm a very sarcastic person, and the real point of sarcasm, is not pointing out the sarcasm. I would venture to guess that the majority of people who posted it know better, and they are being sarcastic. I would also venture to guess that some of the responses are also sarcastic. Certainly not all, there are some people out there...I don't know how they manage to even turn their computers on, let alone get to a website to post.

I personally posted a sarcastic comment on the Steven Speilberg dinosaur trophy hunter meme that was going around...not realizing that people would take my comment seriously, and think that I really believed that the man killed a dinosaur. I mean come on, really? So now my name is probably out there on a shamer's site somewhere "this person was outraged that he killed a fake dinosaur, how stupid!" 

Yeah. Sarcasm is really only fun in person. :/


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

The point of the meme is that 'look how ridiculous all these things are getting, people will believe anything written on a picture on the internet' ... I don't think most of the people on facebook are posting it to be serious... they're posting it to be a joke.


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jan 13, 2004)

A quote widely attributed to Albert Einstein plays well here,

*"Only two things are infinite; the universe and human stupidity, and I'm not certain about the former."*


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I was afraid how people were gonna take this. I had to read it three time before I realize the joke of it.


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

My friend who posted it always gets suckered into believing things like this. She had just shared the link about James Earl Jones dying too!


----------



## psox16 (Jun 6, 2009)

The person who posted it actually admitted to believing it, so no, they were not trying to be sarcastic. That may have been the original purpose of the person who created it, but the sarcasm was not effective enough to carry through.


----------



## Jerseyscare (Oct 2, 2012)

So IF that is fake, when will Halloween be this YEAR.??
Oh.....the 31st AGAIN?
So then, what day of the week is Thanksgiving this year and how will that affect Black Friday?

(YES, that was sarcasm)


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

What's wrong with everyone? Wouldn't you all love to have Halloween twice a year,sounds like the 13th is "Open".
(Said by someone who has been celebrating "Halloween" every night for these past 28 years! )
Ravens Grin Inn--Mount Carroll,Ill.
(Insert evil laugh ~here! )


----------



## Jerseyscare (Oct 2, 2012)

Gym,
That's fine for you, you're setup 365/366 days a year, just sitting there waiting for your guests to appear, the rest of us are working up until the last moment to finish, YOU can't move Halloween earlier!!! 
(still using sarcasm)


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Somebody is obviously dyslexic. Typed 13 instead of 31.

Just like the dyslexic devil worshipper that sold his soul to Santa ! 

Oh yea, pass the word: I heard that this year, Christmas will be celebrated on December 52nd !


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

I thought it was hilarious! Pretty certain this was made as a joke to poke fun at those other types of posts....maybe some of you folks thinking people posting this are dumb maybe need to get a sense of humor instead lol


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

I'm sure a lot of people who are sharing it get the joke. But I'm also sure there's a lot of people who are sharing it who didn't read it (I'm guilty of this sometimes with longer articles..."I don't like Elvis, but my friend does so I'll share it with them in case they find it interesting." ...often only after reading the first paragraph or so.

I read an article a while back that went on about how shares are no guarantee that the article was ever read by the sharer. A huge proportion of shares are just shared blindly.

The other thing is the general attention span has dropped SO far that people aren't even reading full headlines. They see something like this, recognize the format and then bail halfway through making assumptions about the rest. 

There was a bit on Mystery Science Theatre years ago that I alway remember where Joel said, "If you're like me, and I know I am..." And it SOUNDED like it made sense because it was just said in a way that sounded familiar.

I saw this one the other day. Probably my favourite so far. (From the Star Wars: Episode 7 Facebook page)


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Eh, that's just a troll image, designed to bait people into replying (this thread for instance is already on 3 pages of replies).


----------



## DavyKnoles (Dec 5, 2009)

Personally, I thought it was funny as heck. What really wants to make me laugh is the thought of somebody standing around a water cooler/coffee room in some office somewhere telling his shocked and pie-eyed co-workers that the world is about to end because Halloween is on Friday the 13th for the first time in 666 years!!! Six six six! The sign of the beast!!! Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!

And you know that is happening somewhere right now.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

psox16 said:


> A family member posted this little piece of Halloween info the other day. I about died.
> 
> View attachment 253266
> 
> ...


..... But if it WERE true:


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

My wife texted me last Wednesday and said some police officers that she is friends with in the Starbucks asked her if she knew anything about Halloween being celebrated on Friday, the 13th this year. (And the 13th isn't even a Friday!)
I told her no---if that was true, the people on HalloweenForum would already be talking about it.
And furthermore, they would all have the same opinion as me---Halloween is ALWAYS held on Oct. 31st---no ifs, ands or buts.


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

I was really tired when I first saw it, and I got excited - then after a moment I remembered the date Halloween falls on.

I repost things without reading them too, but assumed it wasn't something a whole lot of other people did. I predict in the future, people will just repost titles of articles.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Just saw this...


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

That is perfect Hilda!


----------



## RikerVano (Sep 8, 2015)

that scared the hell out of me LOL!!!


----------



## TheHalloweenGuru (Sep 17, 2015)

Oh yeah? If this isn't true then how did people believe it?
Checkmate.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Really though, the last time I really knew what day it was on a regular basis, i had somebody else's time clock to punch, and that hasn't happened for me now in... Many, Many Years.
I have had my Haunt for 28 of those years.
My Schedule (If it can be called that?) Wake up-anytime "What am i doing today? what to fix, build, write, draw clean. mow, repair?
Now Get To work on something.
Lunch time, my stomach tells me-Eat
Ate too much-nap time (but not a long nap!)
Work more.
The Sun is setting-clean up myself and turn on the door bell, wait.

Taking people through my house every night of the year sort of took away any last vestiges of "time-clock" or" what day is it?"
It's "Dark" = time to turn on the outside lights.
It's 12 midnight= time to turn them off.
One time i thought it was still October, it was about November 8th?
Never realizing what day it is might come from my over-indulgence is the pure Fun i have here, most of the time.


----------



## Lilith's Demon (Oct 28, 2013)

I tend to easily forget what day it is most of the time too and even sometimes what time of the day it is.

S for Halloween being on Friday the 13th, I remember being very disappointed when I realized this was impossible... But I was a small child at the time. My super excited child's mind wanted Halloween to fall on Friday the 13th with a full moon... And then I turned 6. 

My wife is a brilliantly sarcastic person and there have many times when I've been witness to seemingly reasonable people miss the point and the obvious smile that sometimes accompanies the joke actually believe what she said. Moments where wtf and how could you believe that combine. But we do live in a world where there are many people who don't know if the earth revolves around the sun or vise versa...

Sigh


----------

